# Windows 10 und HPET



## DanHot (3. November 2015)

Die meisten Beiträge die man zu HPET findet sind relative alt und beziehen sich eher auf Windows 7.
Es gibt da jetzt auch eine Menge an Tools:

DPC Latency Checker
http://i.imgur.com/1Bqdq5j.png

Harmonic (x64) v0.003
http://i.imgur.com/w8meQsz.png

LatencyMon
http://i.imgur.com/gGP1FrZ.png

PCClockTiming v3.1.1.13
http://i.imgur.com/UTm6MKl.png

TimerResolution
http://i.imgur.com/j6yEQMX.png

Unter Windows 7 sollte man es aktivieren, aber wie sieht es unter Windows 10 aus?!
Aktuelle hab ich es im UEFI deaktiviert.
Intel 3770k @4,1Ghz mit nem ASUS P8Z77 Pro 
Spielt das Overclocking eine Rolle?!


----------



## Cross-Flow (3. November 2015)

Die ganzen Timer die es gibt ( HPET RTC und dann noch zwei neuere diesen Namen mir Grade entfallen sind ) ergänzen sich. Microsoft hat mit 10 den Support von einem gestrichen - welchen genau weiß ich Grade nicht aber da hilft Google. 

Würde gern mehr über dieses oft fehlinterpretierte Thema schreiben aber auf Arbeit geht das schlecht 

Lass den HPET auf jeden Fall an - Windows sucht sich für die passende Aufgabe den richtigen heraus. 

Grade auf pre core - i CPUs ist HPET wichtig.


----------



## DanHot (3. November 2015)

Auszug aus https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff542202(v=vs.85).aspx

useplatformclock [ yes | no ]
Forces the use of the platform clock as the system's performance counter.
*Note  This option should only be used for debugging.*

useplatformtick [ yes | no ]
Forces the clock to be backed by a platform source, no synthetic timers are allowed. The option is available starting in Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012.
*Note  This option should only be used for debugging.*

Microsoft sagt also eher auslassen.


----------



## DanHot (3. November 2015)

Warum es mir eigentlich auch geht sind die niedrigen FPS in zwei Spielen z.B.

CSGO
http://i.imgur.com/zMr3tbk.jpg

Tera
http://i.imgur.com/K1BZGTU.jpg

Man sieht das die CPU sich quasi langweilt und die GPU genau so, normal müssten meine FPS viel höher sein!


----------



## bingo88 (4. November 2015)

Wenn sich die Prozentanzeige der CPU-Auslastung über alle Cores/Threads erstreckt, kann das hinkommen. Wenn von 8 Threads nur zwei voll ausgelastet werden, hast du 25 % Auslastung. Das hängt also davon ab, wie viele Threads/Cores die Anwendung nutzt. Daher finde ich diese Prozentangaben immer etwas bescheiden, das sagt halt nicht wirklich was aus.

Hast du bei Tera evtl. VSync oder ein FPS-Lock aktiviert? Um 60 FPS ist eigentlich immer ein gutes Zeichen dafür. Manche Spiele haben ein festes FPS Lock, keine Ahnung, ob das auf Tera zutrifft. Bei CS:GO kann man das bei 350+ FPS aber wohl ausschließen.


----------



## DanHot (4. November 2015)

Bei CSGO ist mir mal aufgefallen das nur 4 Kerne zu sagen wir mal 70-90% Ausgelastet sind.

Ok 3770k hat 4 Kerne oder 8 Threats macht also halb Sinn.
Wenn ich aber CSGO mit dem Startparameter "-threads 8" starte, sinken meine FPS von sagen wir 300FPS auf 240FPS.
CSGO lastet dann alle 8 Threats aber nur zu 20-30% ca. aus.

In Tera hab ich die FPS Limitierung ausgeschaltet und Vsync ist auch aus.


----------



## bingo88 (4. November 2015)

Zum einen muss das Spiel ausreichend gut mit mehrere Threads skalieren, ich weiß nicht, wie das bei CS:GO aussieht. Zum anderen sind 4 Kerne + HT eben keine 8 Kerne, bei HT teilen sich ja zwei Threads einen Kern. Je nachdem, was die Threads machen müssen, kann das durchaus zu Einbrüchen führen.

Deine Latency Werte sehen eigentlich in Ordnung aus. Ich finde jetzt auch 350 FPS nicht gerade wenig. Hast du vielleicht ein Energiesparprofil oder so aktiviert? Die Auslastung bei Tera ist ja schon niedrig, zusammen mit den 60 FPS spricht das eigentlich eher für ein Framelimit.


----------



## DanHot (4. November 2015)

Ja das meinte ich ich ja mit den 8 Threats das es sich splittet aber die Auslastung halt nicht steigt finde ich komisch.
Ich hab halt ein paar andere Games mal zum vergleich getestet und da sieht man halt entweder 100% CPU oder 100% GPU last da sieht man deutlich was limitiert.


----------



## bingo88 (4. November 2015)

Mir ist grad noch eingefallen, dass man bei der Source Engine ein FPS Cap einstellen kann, fps_max müsste der Konsolenbefehl sein.


----------



## DanHot (4. November 2015)

ja hab ich auf 999


----------

